# For sale: 2015 Norco Bigfoot Electric Fat Bike



## phonesales18 (Nov 1, 2017)

Am currently selling my 2015 Norco Bigfoot Electric Fat Bike medium Frame. I have used it couple of times but its still looks brand new am selling it out because of some little financial challenges
Am asking $900 shipped









Sent from my TECNO W4 using Tapatalk


----------

